# My entry for Btoons picture contest



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

doug, i've moved this over to the giveaway's page. Great entry btw  thanks for the participation


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> image.jpg


You dont look none the worse for wear for a ex bull rider. ;-)


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Well thank ya. It's def the most embarrassing pic I've taken though lol


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

No interest in this one, the camera may break!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Lol


----------

